# Plants with African Cichlids in new tank.



## briggs&amp;straton (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey guys!

So just picked up a 110 gallon off of craigslist and plan on putting some live plants in it as well as African Cichlids. Looking more towards Lake Malawi.

Just wanted to see what you guys would have for suggestions for the plants to where the cichlids wouldnt destroy them to bad  Also ideas on decorations.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice looking tank set up!!

Java fern or some of the rubbery leaf Anubias may work with Lake Malawi cichlids.


----------



## briggs&amp;straton (Feb 25, 2015)

Thank you, its simple but want some green!! how about plants that dont necessarily need Co2 injection.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Neither of the ones I listed require CO2 injection. The plants do well tied to rocks or driftwood but can be planted in substrate as long as the rhizome is not buried. Unfortunately, most Malawi cichlids will probably uproot any plants in the substrate.


----------



## briggs&amp;straton (Feb 25, 2015)

those plants will root into the rock that i already have? or do i have to keep them tied down?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can either tie the rhizome loosely to the rocks or use gel superglue to adhere them. The roots should eventually grab onto the rough surface of the rocks. Either method can be done out of the water and then put back into the tank when you are done.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I read that herbivore fish doesn't like the smell of bulb plants (crinum calamistratum, crinum natans, etc) and don't eat them. They look gorgeous in the tank. I had them in my discus planted tank and it grew some planlets. It doesn't need CO2 injection.

I haven't tried them in African tanks yet.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

*** never had any luck with plants and mbuna. My Haps on the other hand, they work fine.


----------

